# web development - recommendation required



## Johnny2Bad (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm wondering what recommendations you guys have for me for a development suite in the ports collection that I can use to develop a homepage in php and html.

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 14, 2011)

One option is
www/quanta

I think a lot of people do not use an IDE for small PHP projects.


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 29, 2011)

Did you see Aptana?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 29, 2011)

My little company uses vim and a browser with no issue for seven years.


----------



## fonz (Jun 29, 2011)

Johnny2Bad said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what recommendations you guys have for me for a development suite


My recommendation is to forget about suites and just get the tools together that you need:

A text editor of your choice (vim, emacs, nedit, pico, whatever floats your editing boat).
A web browser, preferably several: Firefox *and* Opera *and* Chrome/Chromium  (if that's available for FreeBSD) and if possible MSIE in a VM or on an actual Windows box. And maybe some other less often used ones, too.
A good graphics editor, such as the GIMP. Gozer might come in handy in some cases, too.
A terminal, of which there are also several to choose from: xterm, aterm, (u)rxvt, Eterm, kterm or even (a) virtual console(s).
You'll probably want to install some font sets from the ports collection and ttmkfdir so you can use TrueType fonts.
Hope this helps,

Fonz


----------



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2011)

Johnny2Bad said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what recommendations you guys have for me for a development suite in the ports collection that I can use to develop a homepage in php and html.



I would get GEANY (devel/geany), works great and is really light, have code snippets and all other whistles from other IDEs.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 29, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> My recommendation is to forget about suites and just get the tools together that you need:


Yep. That's our list.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually got a forum up and running on my server using Apche22, php5.. using a simple text editor (gedit) and a lot of testing by trial and error.

Thanks for your comments,
Jonathan.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 30, 2011)

Learn vi()

It's venerable. It's on every UNIX system. Need color look at vim, emacs, or nano/pico. 

Taking the time to learn _vi_ regardless of other text editors will ultimately pay off when you end up on a machine which doesn't have your "preferred" text editor but _vi_ is there. It's also a very well thought out and logical editor which is why it's been around over 30 years.

If you haven't used Ruby on Rails I also recommend evaluating that as well.


----------

